# Lost test result for Life in the UK test



## JeanneC (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you applied for ILR in the UK without your Life in the UK test result?
Bit of background - I did the Life in the UK test in 2009 and passed. Just before I applied for ILR we moved back to SA. I am back now for nearly 5 years and can apply for ILR next year. I just found out that the Life in the UK test never expires. I cannot find my certificate/test reference! I contacted the Home Office number from their website that advise to call if you lost your certificate. They advise to just include a letter that you lost the result with when and where you took the test (I do have this info) and they will look up the result. I would be interested to know if anyone has gone down this route? I don't particularly want to do the test again, but worried my ILR may get declined and at just under £2400 it is VERY expensive.
Thank you.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

JeanneC said:


> Have you applied for ILR in the UK without your Life in the UK test result?
> Bit of background - I did the Life in the UK test in 2009 and passed. Just before I applied for ILR we moved back to SA. I am back now for nearly 5 years and can apply for ILR next year. I just found out that the Life in the UK test never expires. I cannot find my certificate/test reference! I contacted the Home Office number from their website that advise to call if you lost your certificate. They advise to just include a letter that you lost the result with when and where you took the test (I do have this info) and they will look up the result. I would be interested to know if anyone has gone down this route? I don't particularly want to do the test again, but worried my ILR may get declined and at just under £2400 it is VERY expensive.
> Thank you.


Take the test again. I took the test around the same time as you did and the requirement at the time was that you MUST have the pass certificate. If you have taken the test more recently, they have kept the results and can access them but unfortunately if you took it in 2009 and don’t have the certificate, you are out of luck as they didn’t keep a record the of results.


----------

